# Need Your Opinion on Jewlery



## Beathard (May 3, 2011)

I am about to resetup my engraving equipement.  Actually, I am going to go out and purchase new equipment and start engraving again.  My goal is to do gun engraving, but I would also like to do Masonic jewlery and belt buckles.  The equipment, mainly the cutting tools, vary some by the type.  I also want to make sure that I am practicing what today's mason likes.  Can you look at the pictures I am presenting here and tell me what style you like?  They are probably a little different that you are used too, these are hand engraving styles instead of laser engraved or form made...

Gun Engraved Sculpted by Adone Gallaries: 

Deep Relief by Mary Ann Archer: 
Western Bright: 

English Scroll:


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 3, 2011)

Actually, I kind of like all four versions.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (May 3, 2011)

The gold color ring is the one i got my eye on.


----------



## MikeMay (May 3, 2011)

Bro.BruceBenjamin said:


> The gold color ring is the one i got my eye on.


 
Me too...and I'm not that much of a gold fan! ;-)


----------



## Tony Siciliano (May 3, 2011)

The first and second ones are my favorites.  In silver though, not a gold fan.


----------



## robert leachman (May 3, 2011)

I'm not sure that there is any "style" that is "in" or "out" when it comes to Masonic rings.


----------



## Beathard (May 3, 2011)

The first two are my favorites. I used to do work like the first one on guns. I'm hoping to be able get going by late June.


----------



## Benton (May 3, 2011)

First two are definitely my favorites as well.


----------



## Brent Heilman (May 3, 2011)

I like them all, but based on what is up there I am more partial to the silver one due to the fact that like some others I'm not a big gold person. Now that being said The first one in silver or white gold would win me over hands down.


----------



## Beathard (May 3, 2011)

It is interesting that most people have said silver over gold. I would have guessed the opposite, even though I prefer silver.


----------



## Brent Heilman (May 3, 2011)

My wife changed my mind for me a few years back. She isn't a gold fan either and after a while her opinion became mine also.


----------



## Beathard (May 3, 2011)

Funny how that works. I loved gold until my wife made me shop for white gold or silver. It grew on me too.


----------



## Brent Heilman (May 3, 2011)

Beathard said:


> Funny how that works



Yeah they have the tendency to do that to us. Oh well, I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Ol Kev (May 3, 2011)

Benton said:


> First two are definitely my favorites as well.



Ditto on the first two


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (May 4, 2011)

I prefer the silver look.  Just a question, where do you sell these at?  I don't know if I missed that information or not...lol  Or do you not sell the stuff and just make it for yourself?


----------



## Beathard (May 4, 2011)

I never made jewelry. I used to engrave firearms and knives for a local gun store. I have developed an interest in jewelry after my son bought me a custom ring made from a stainless steel nut by Bastrop WM Elect David Potter. My goal is to do custom work for people, and with their permission make molds of their pieces to pour pieces for production runs. In either case they will be hand engraved and therefore pretty rare.


----------



## Beathard (May 4, 2011)

Of course if anyone wants a gun or knife, or even motorcycle parts, done, I would love to do those also.  I plan on doing some firearms and donating them to lodges as fundraisers (raffle) items for scholarships.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (May 4, 2011)

Beathard said:


> My goal is to do custom work for people, and with their permission make molds of their pieces to pour pieces for production runs.




Awesome.  You going to have some sort of website set up, or just basically get in touch with you and discuss what custom work to be done and the pricing?


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (May 4, 2011)

Beathard said:


> I plan on doing some firearms and donating them to lodges as fundraisers (raffle) items for scholarships.




That is also a really good idea.  Let me know when you start doing that and I will talk to some of the Brothers from my area as I know some of the lodges in the area that I have visited tend to raffle firearms.


----------



## Beathard (May 4, 2011)

I was planning on having a website for myself and other masons that do jewlery or other interesting items so that they can sell their wares.  The BIG reason I am doing it is for the philanthropy I mentioned - donating engraved firearms.  A well done shotgun, rifle or pistol should be able to bring in thousands via a raffle.  I might even do some for the hospitals.  I just have a major desire to help youth go to college.


----------



## MikeMay (May 4, 2011)

Beathard said:


> A well done shotgun, rifle or pistol should be able to bring in thousands via a raffle. I might even do some for the hospitals. I just have a major desire to help youth go to college.




That's a great idea!


----------



## Tony Siciliano (May 4, 2011)

My wife was the influence for my aversion to gold as well.  I'm wearing a titanium wedding band on my left hand, and my 14Â° (gold) ring on my right.  The gold looks odd. I'll eventually exchange it for a silver one.


----------



## JTM (May 6, 2011)

Moving to general masonry.  Cool rings.


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (May 6, 2011)

Have you started producing any rings?  I love both the Gold and Silver ones.  Would like to get pricing.


----------



## Beathard (May 6, 2011)

Equipment won't be here until 25th of June. The rings shown are by current artists and are available. I will post mine as soon as I get the equipment. 

I find it interesting that everyone has a taste for the classic Victorian look. It is my favorite as well.


----------



## Jacob Johnson (May 9, 2011)

i'll say the classic victorian one's my favorite too, but I am another one of those fans of white metals.


----------

